# New Direction



## acparsons (May 25, 2016)

Hello All,

   I'd like to get into shooting people/models. I've been looking for models for the past week and realized that my page needed some work. Ironically, I'm going to model this weekend. I would like to have a portfolio that is easy for people to see, as I may be doing networking this weekend. I would like this page to be a potpourri of interesting fashion, street fashion,  and cosplay.  I'm looking to attract models that would like to build their portfolios in exchange for photos. I would like some feedback on the page that I set up.

AC Parsons Photographer

                         Thanks,

                             AC


----------



## Designer (May 25, 2016)

Excellent!  You've presented a wide range of styles, subjects, and poses.  I like your idea of how to display a portfolio.  TWO thumby-uppy because it loads instantly and there is no music.


----------

